# Explanation Needed: Common Aussie Woods



## mrfatbat (Oct 1, 2012)

G'day Everyone,

Being fairly new to the more serious sides of woodworking, I was hoping someone could give a quick run through of a few common Australia soft and hardwoods. Such as providing a bit of information around price, structure and common uses around the home and in cabinetry.

Thanks and all the best!

Jim


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

mrfatbat said:


> G'day Everyone,
> 
> Being fairly new to the more serious sides of woodworking, I was hoping someone could give a quick run through of a few common Australia soft and hardwoods. Such as providing a bit of information around price, structure and common uses around the home and in cabinetry.
> 
> ...


This doesn't have prices, but hope this is useful:
www.timber.net.au - The Australian Database of Timber - Species


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Timber list*

Jim,

Start with this list of timbers available from Trend Timbers in Sydney.

My worst aspect of woodworking is that I cannot look at a piece of timber and know what it is.....VBG.

I mainly use Meranti (from Bunnings) , Mountain Ash or Jarrah ( Trend Timbers).

Some timbers also have more that one name, which can get confusing.

Other that that, check out the library for books on timber.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

MAFoElffen said:


> This doesn't have prices, but hope this is useful:
> www.timber.net.au - The Australian Database of Timber - Species


that's a good link, Mike - bookmarked......


----------



## Larkan (Apr 13, 2012)

*Mathews in Melb*

Another source of detail is Mathews Timber in Melbourne. Another great Melbourne supplier is Australian Furniture Manufactures. These guys are the real deal and helpful too. I've bought all my guitar wood from them. 
Hope these help. Btw some detail about what you want to make and experience level can help us help you, which is something we all need to keep in mind.

Cheers, Kerry


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Larkan said:


> Another source of detail is Mathews Timber in Melbourne. Another great Melbourne supplier is Australian Furniture Manufactures. These guys are the real deal and helpful too. I've bought all my guitar wood from them.
> Hope these help. Btw some detail about what you want to make and experience level can help us help you, which is something we all need to keep in mind.
> 
> Cheers, Kerry


Thanks Kerry.
These suppliers should be able to help, as Jim is in the Melbourne area.


----------



## reuelt (Dec 29, 2008)

And pls don't forget to give a little priority to using locally "plantation grown" timber.
like:-
softwood: radiata pine (Pinus Radiata)
hardwood: eucalypts and poplars


----------



## Ben I (May 21, 2010)

mrfatbat said:


> G'day Everyone,
> 
> Being fairly new to the more serious sides of woodworking, I was hoping someone could give a quick run through of a few common Australia soft and hardwoods. Such as providing a bit of information around price, structure and common uses around the home and in cabinetry.
> 
> ...


 Hi Jim

A long while ago I was a construction superintendent in New South Wales. I still have and refer to a four book collection entitled 'The Australian Carpenter and Joiner' Chapter 1 volume 1 has just the information you are asking for. It has thirteen pages of woods from ASH,ALPINE to TASMANIAN MYRTLE. I have no idea if these great books are still available.

All of information on these books follows: Publisher 'Standard', Author F.C. Bloomfield Instructor in Charge Royal Melbourne Institute of Technology, Metric edition Re-written by E. Peterson Teacher of Carpentry and Joinery Department of Technical Education N.S.W. , Printed in Australia by John Sands PTY LTY Halstead Press division.

Unfortunately the book doesn't seem to have an international book number.

good luck 
ben


----------



## mrfatbat (Oct 1, 2012)

Thanks everyone for all the links & leads!

Kerry, I'm just getting into some more serious woodworking, at the moment I'm building some solid freestanding Bookcases. My quest for a nice hardwood for the edge trimming on the case lead to this question!

A lot of my plans come from my Dad's Woodsmith Collection, from when we lived in the Sates, and most of the resources online are from the U.S. Basically, I wanted to start mapping some of the more common U.S. woods to some Aussie ones so that in the future I can plan easily with a suitable Aussie wood, as locally produced is always a plus!

Good to see some people in Melbourne that could help out, I'll check out these suppliers. I live just down the road from Mitchells (which is great for my construction timbre needs) but it'd be nice to find some better supplies for a few keepsake pieces I have planned. So thanks to you guys for those links!!! 

Thanks again gang, I'll have a good look through those links, and see if I can track down any copies of the old texts.

Cheers,

Jim


----------

